# Away for a small while, because....



## Scatha (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, this dragon is *getting married* on the 30th of April, lair is already proper, no hatchlings in sight, but plenty of food in the area. 

Seriously, I will not be around from wednesday 27th of April until the 10th of May. Honeymoon is not something I wish to pass up on. 

So you will have to do without His toothyness during those days.


----------



## Elorendil (Apr 14, 2005)

Congrats, Scatha! I hope all goes well and you enjoy your time off. We'll miss you, but think your soon-to-be-wife has priority over us!


----------



## Alcuin (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations, Scatha! Happy hunting together to you and Mistress Scatha.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations Scatha, may you find as much contentment as I have and even more happiness.


----------



## Hammersmith (Apr 14, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Apr 15, 2005)

Scatha said:


> Well, this dragon is *getting married* on the 30th of April, lair is already proper, no hatchlings in sight, but plenty of food in the area.
> 
> Seriously, I will not be around from wednesday 27th of April until the 10th of May. Honeymoon is not something I wish to pass up on.
> 
> So you will have to do without His toothyness during those days.



Dear friend, my *sincerest congratulations and wishes for happiness !!! *


----------



## Walter (Apr 15, 2005)

So, no more stealing princesses for the dragon? 

I wish you luck and bliss, may your marriage be as happy and blessed as mine...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 17, 2005)

Congratulations, Scatha.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Apr 19, 2005)

Wow! That's so exciting! Congratulations, Scatha!  I'm VERY happy for you!

I hope you have a wonderful wedding and an amazing time on your honemoon!


----------



## Sir (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sure you'll be pummeled with questions when you return..... have fun and enjoy yourself...


----------



## baragund (Apr 19, 2005)

Congrats, Scatha!! Can't wait until we see many broods of dragon hatchlings all over the place


----------



## Walter (Apr 19, 2005)

baragund said:


> Congrats, Scatha!! Can't wait until we see many broods of dragon hatchlings all over the place





> ...he bid him make beasts like snakes and dragons of irresistible might that should overcreep the Encircling Hills and lap that plain and its fair city in flame and death.
> 
> BoLT2





The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Arvedui (Apr 20, 2005)

Congratulations, Scatha.

May your Wedding Day be the start of an everlasting state of joy for both of you. (And be careful with them thar flames when it comes to "I Do!")


----------

